# my Damplifier Pro review



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

First off, thanks to SecondSkin for the free deadener! thank you very much! 

i got my 20 square feet put in on Wednesday(well, all but one sheet). i did a single layer on my hatch floor, the sides of the hatch, and the rear quarter panels.

i didn't coat any entire panels, i just placed pieces where i felt needed and did some tapping to see where more was needed. 

the Damplifier Pro is thicker and stiffer than the Edead V1SE2 that i used on my doors. the Edead worked well and did the job on the doors, but i'd say about 1/2 maybe 3/4 of the amount would have been needed if using the Damplifier Pro. compared to Dynamat Extreme it also looks a tad thicker. the Damplifier was easy to apply and wasn't messy at all. it is sharp but i managed to only get one decent cut on my right pinky finger. i simply placed it where i felt needed it and then used a roller to make sure it really stuck. it was about 80 or so degrees outside so there was no need for a heat gun.

the results: the panels i applied it to went from sounding hollow and tinny to sounding thick and solid. after the interior pieces were back together i played some stuff with my mids and tweets off (so just the sub on) just to see if there was as much rattling and noise coming from the area's it was applied to and it drastically cut down on the rattling and misc noises. it actually seemed to have made my bass sound more up front, i guess because of the reduction in noises in the hatch caused by the sub. it also cut down on a little bit of road noise, nothing major but it helped. i'm sure it could have done more in that department if i applied it to complete panels. 

i have a few pictures to share, i'm sure most people apply it to complete panels but i wanted to get the most out of the 20 feet i had gotten and i feel i made out well.

well here ya go.


























































































ONCE AGAIN... THANKS TO SECOND SKIN!!


----------

